# Blizzard 8100 steel wing cutting edge on Fisher XLS?



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Is it possible or even a good idea to put the Blizzard 8100 steel wing cutting edge on the wing of a Fisher XLS instead of having the rubber edge? I was at the blizzard dealer and he said that the wideout and xls are not built as strong as the 8100. He said DD did this to still make Blizzard the top expandable wing plow. I would think if you are a good driver and dont run curbs that this would not be a problem, but I don't know the answer. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Lazer Man (Nov 17, 2000)

Boy I don't know will it bolt right up. Even good careful drivers 'bump" curbs and what not. What I would be afraid of is that the wings that are designed for rubber edges not unforgiving steel. They might buckle under the strain. You could try I don't think the weight issue would be a major factor. 

Bob


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1118362 said:


> Is it possible or even a good idea to put the Blizzard 8100 steel wing cutting edge on the wing of a Fisher XLS instead of having the rubber edge? I was at the blizzard dealer and he said that the wideout and xls are not built as strong as the 8100. He said DD did this to still make Blizzard the top expandable wing plow. I would think if you are a good driver and dont run curbs that this would not be a problem, but I don't know the answer. Thanks for any help.


I would not do it...No give what so ever in the wing...There is a reason they are using ploy edges...Even the Best drivers hit somthing sooner or later....


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

I would just buy a set of Jerre's edges.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I dont know if they would bolt up any way just wanted to throw it out there. I was looking at jerres edges, but someone was saying the cost around 600 for a set. If anyone has a set of jerres edges and would like to chime in please do so. How mush use are guys getting out of there XLS before they have to change out the rubber. best price I found was 270 per set with no tax.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.fallline.com/store/Details.cfm?Cat_ID=9&ProdID=285&secondary=48&category=

this is what i use, going on 2nd season


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1118806 said:


> http://www.fallline.com/store/Details.cfm?Cat_ID=9&ProdID=285&secondary=48&category=
> 
> this is what i use, going on 2nd season


How much do they cost?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

when mine go on my wideout i was thinking about just buying a rubber cutting edge 8ft long and cutting myself a pc and then I have a lifetime of wing edges.

I saw a new sponsor here had rubber edges. 

Ive had my wideout for 2 years now and the edges are fine. 
was thinking maybe you can flip them but havent tried.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1118807 said:


> How much do they cost?


180 a set + shipping, maybe 200.00


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;1118809 said:


> when mine go on my wideout i was thinking about just buying a rubber cutting edge 8ft long and cutting myself a pc and then I have a lifetime of wing edges.
> 
> I saw a new sponsor here had rubber edges.
> 
> ...


most cutting edge are 6in tall, wideout/xls are like 9 or 10 in tall for the wings


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Burkartsplow;1118362 said:


> Is it possible or even a good idea to put the Blizzard 8100 steel wing cutting edge on the wing of a Fisher XLS instead of having the rubber edge? I was at the blizzard dealer and he said that the wideout and xls are not built as strong as the 8100. He said DD did this to still make Blizzard the top expandable wing plow. I would think if you are a good driver and dont run curbs that this would not be a problem, but I don't know the answer. Thanks for any help.


I don't believe that the Blizzard is made stronger than the other DD products. You have to look at who told you that. They are all comprable in strenth, and they use many of the same parts to save money in manufacturing. Did you buy a XLS?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

vt properties;1118820 said:


> I don't believe that the Blizzard is made stronger than the other DD products. You have to look at who told you that. They are all comprable in strenth, and they use many of the same parts to save money in manufacturing. Did you buy a XLS?


Yes I just bought a new XLS and 8.5 SS EXV. I was talking to a blizzard dealer and I asked him why the fishers and westerns had the rubber and not the steel. He was the owner of the dealership and he said that DD wanted to keep Blizzard the top expandable plow in there line and that they built the blizzard plows stronger that is why they have the steel edge. I know they are built in the same factory up in maine so that is why I am on here trying to figure out the difference. Thanks for any info.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

i wish i got the xls


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

We have a few Blizzards and well we all hit stuff sooner or later.. but anyway i know that when i have hit something with the wing that the whole blade trips most of the time. Being that Fisher is a trip edge only.. I don't think steel edges would be a good idea. JMO


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a set from jerre on my wideout. They have held up well....and I'm sure they will last as long as the steel main edge. They are pricey, but no one else I have found offers something thats "comparable"??..?. The curb guards that are on them are also nice.....if not for them, I think I may have caused damage to one of my wings last year. 


FWIW, I sent jerre my "unused" factory wing edges...and he credited me them towards the purchase.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

snocrete;1118856 said:


> I have a set from jerre on my wideout. They have held up well....and I'm sure they will last as long as the steel main edge. They are pricey, but no one else I have found offers something thats "comparable"??..?. The curb guards that are on them are also nice.....if not for them, I think I may have caused damage to one of my wings last year.
> 
> FWIW, I sent jerre my "unused" factory wing edges...and he credited me them towards the purchase.


I will give him a call tomorrow and see if he would let me put them towards a purchase for a set of his wings. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Burkartsplow;1118839 said:


> Yes I just bought a new XLS and 8.5 SS EXV. I was talking to a blizzard dealer and I asked him why the fishers and westerns had the rubber and not the steel. He was the owner of the dealership and he said that DD wanted to keep Blizzard the top expandable plow in there line and that they built the blizzard plows stronger that is why they have the steel edge. I know they are built in the same factory up in maine so that is why I am on here trying to figure out the difference. Thanks for any info.


Nice purchases. I saw in yout avatar you have only one truck listed, are you running 2 this year, one for each plow, or did you buy them for one truck? They are bolth nice. Would love to see some pics, if you already posted a link would be great. Good luck with them.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

vt properties;1118936 said:


> Nice purchases. I saw in yout avatar you have only one truck listed, are you running 2 this year, one for each plow, or did you buy them for one truck? They are bolth nice. Would love to see some pics, if you already posted a link would be great. Good luck with them.


I am just running one truck but in the market for another. I have 2 prospect trucks in the works. But until I get another truck to put the EXV on it is going to be back up for my XLS. I have some accounts right on Lake Erie that get bad drifts so it will work well for me there. I pick them up at the terminal tomorrow. They are in Indy right now. Pics coming soon.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Matson Snow;1118749 said:


> I would not do it...No give what so ever in the wing...There is a reason they are using ploy edges...Even the Best drivers hit somthing sooner or later....


Yeah my boss just bought one, i was there when the owner talk about the rubber edges. In nut shell said there is no give in the wing, with the rubber it will not cause it to try and trip.......but im sure there is ways to try and trip the wing, as the rubber is not the saving grace.

Good luck with the new plows...cant wait to see the set-up.....You going to do anything to the front end of your truck?


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

we have a couple XLS plows and ill tell you right now you hit something with the poly edge and you know it. you put a steel edge on it and your going to (not maybe) going to destroy the wing guarenteed. the fisher is a trip edge plow the wing isnt/ doesnt have its own trip mechanism the only safety it has is the poly edge bending. with the blizzard if you hit something with the wing the whole plow will fold to compensate for that being it is a full trip. the wings on the fisher will most likely fold like tin foil if you hit a man hole cover or something. the wideout you can probably get away with metal edges. but i wouldnt recomend it on the fisher just because the wings dont have a safety built into them.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

tls22;1119164 said:


> Yeah my boss just bought one, i was there when the owner talk about the rubber edges. In nut shell said there is no give in the wing, with the rubber it will not cause it to try and trip.......but im sure there is ways to try and trip the wing, as the rubber is not the saving grace.
> 
> Good luck with the new plows...cant wait to see the set-up.....You going to do anything to the front end of your truck?


yeah i have had the t bars cranked the last 3 years and timbrens. the 8.5 meyer poly plow was pushing 1000 lbs with the wings so these two will be a little lighter on the front end. pics coming soon.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Jerre just commented somewhere about his edges. I think the main issue is the edges really need to last as long or longer then the main edge. Think about it if you replace the wing edges when they wear out the new ones are going to be too big, and then you'll just wear the crap out of the new edges.


----------

